# New Arrows?



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Black eagle, carbon express, Easton, goldtip. Look at their websites with an idea of what you want. All are very good companies, couldn't go wrong with any it's just personel opinion and budget.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak! They're my number one consideration right now.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

What is your weight and dl?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

My weight gets up to 60 and I'm not really sure of my DL. I think 24


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I would say a 500 spine then for carbon express


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Awe they don't have 500 in the Blue Streaks! The most they have is 400.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

then look at easton's flat-line or their light-speed


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the lightspeed. I was looking at them earlier. And turns out I only need a 400 spine and the Blue Streaks only go up to 350! What a shame.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

easton flatlines are nice arrows for the price as well!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I already got me some Lightspeeds! There's way too much math involved in buying an arrow, by the way! Haha. I practically had an algebra lesson while I was building my arrow. I researched everything I could and I think I made a good choice in everything I put on my arrow and what arrow i chose  thank you everybody


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shot lightspeeds for a while. very solid arrow choice! now you cant blame the arrow when you sail one over the target :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha Thanks for busting me out, Ben!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Haha Thanks for busting me out, Ben!!


That's what I'm here for :wink: Lol


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

safe cracker said:


> then look at easton's flat-line or their light-speed


2nd this.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

i would look at the bloosport 4 elites! im looking at shooting them this year for 3d this spring


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Carbon express uses different spine sizes than everyone else. Here's there spine chart. You'd be looking at a maxima 150


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Whoops you'd be looking at a 250


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you looking for a set of fat shafts or just standard size. Gold tip has the Ultralight Pro 500 spine at only 6.3 gpi with an .284 outside diameter.


----------

